# Free for Christmas: Freedom's Sword - "In the tradition of Bernard Cornwell"



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Before William Wallace, before Robert the Bruce, there was another Scottish hero...

1296,Scotland: newly knighted by the King of the Scots, Andrew de Moray fights to defend his country against the forces of the ruthless invader, King Edward Longshanks of England. After a bloody defeat in battle, he is dragged in chains to an English dungeon.

Soon the young knight escapes. He returns to find Scotland under the heel of a conqueror and his betrothed sheltering in the hills of the Black Isle. Seizing his own castle, he raises the banner of Scottish freedom. Now he must lead the north of Scotland to rebellion in hope of defeating the English army sent to crush them.

​
*Free on Amazon*​
A prequel to _A Kingdom's Cost_, Book 1 of The Black Douglas Trilogy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, JR, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Freedom's Sword now with three 5-star reviews.

Please check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen your cover on your other posts; enough that I will have to check it out.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

easyreader said:


> I've seen your cover on your other posts; enough that I will have to check it out.


Thanks! That's really nice to hear. 

It got a very nice review over on bookPumper. Here's a short blurb and a link:

Year 1296. Young Andrew de Moray, newly knighted by the Scottish King, is thrilled to go to his first battle. He is not afraid as he stands by his father's side, observing the long lines of the English army. The enemy is many, but their own forces are also strong; the Scots are confident they can win. The English seem to know it as well. In fact, it doesn't look like they want to fight.

Alas, the retreat of the English turns out to be a trap.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Freedom's Sword just received it's *3rd 5-star review* on Smashwords:

Freedom's Sword is a compelling, well researched book that will not disappoint fans of historical fiction. The main character, Andrew de Moray, will probably not be as familiar to the average reader as figures such as William Wallace or Robert Bruce. However,thanks to J.R. Tomlin's efforts, he is finally getting the recognition he deserves.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Freedom's Sword has received it's *sixth Five-Star review* on Smashwords:

What an awesome read! It had me hooked from the first. I love Scottish history...

Thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Excerpt of the latest Smashwords 5-star review:

"Fans of historical fiction will love this accurately researched, well written novel. I really enjoyed the entire story line, repeatedly racing ahead to see what happens next."


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A new blog review from the UK:



> "Freedom's Sword" by J.R. Tomlin was probably always going to appeal to me. I am Scottish after all and can't help but enjoy a good story about the Scottish Wars of Independence. This is especially true when it is about the "forgotten" man of Scottish Independence, Sir Andrew de Moray.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a new Smashwords 5-star review:

_A well written historical novel. I enjoyed it from beginning to end and basically read it in one sitting._


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks great. I'll download it. 

Since I joined KB my to be read pile is gigantic. But i can't see it, since it's hidden in this little device, LOL.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

David M. Baum said:


> Looks great. I'll download it.
> 
> Since I joined KB my to be read pile is gigantic. But i can't see it, since it's hidden in this little device, LOL.


Thanks, David! It's better than stacks of dusty paperbacks.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

I got it through Smashwords. 
I'll send you a message once I've read it. 
The beginning chapters look promising.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, David. I'm anxious to hear what you think of it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a new review on Librarything.com:



> I thoroughly enjoyed this book, it brought to mind another similar story, The Greatest Knight by Elizabeth Chadwick. From the era of William Wallace and Scotland's war with England, Tomlin brought to life a historical character with whom I was completely unfamiliar despite being a huge Braveheart fan.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From another Librarything Review:



> It's obvious that J.R. Tomlin does extensive research for her novels. However, I never felt like I was reading a history book. The novel flows well and the action keeps you turning the pages. This is definitely a book you should give a try!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a Five-star review in the Great Minds Think Aloud Book Club:

"J.R. Tomlin's love for this time period shows as she writes yet another wonderful tale of the fight between Scotland and England."


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a new review at Librarything.com:

"Its a quick and easy read and while the battle scenes are descriptive, they aren't graphic. It is dominated by Moray's imprisonment, escape, training his troops and battle, and it would have been if the brief scenes of his domestic life were expanded, or if there were more of them to balance out his military life. Caitrina is a fun character, with a bit of rebelliousness that will appeal to the modern reader, but its not done in a modern way. Caitrina's rebelliousness fits in well with her place in the world..."


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From yet another Librarything review:

I


> enjoyed this book. I have always been interested in the Scottish fight for freedom this book fills in some gaps in my knowledge of that time and the people. I was introduced to Andrew de Moray whom I had heard of but knew very little about. Mr. Tomlin gives us a picture of a true Scottish hero and the battles that he was involved in. The appendices are extremely helpful in giving one the historical characters that are used in this historical novel. The use of the Scottish terms also adds to this work. It is difficult for us living today to know the horror of the battles that these men fought in. We may get a glimpse of such in movies, but Mr. Tomlin gives us a look inside of the fights that took place rather on the landscape or the storming of a castle.
> 
> The book is well done and I look forward to others in the series. Anyone who is interested in Scottish history or even in freedom fighters this book is an excellent addition to any collection.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

In order to introduce readers to my historical novels I have decided to reduce the first of the series, _Freedom's Sword_, to 99 Cents.

_Freedom's Sword_ introduces the reader to the basis of the bloody conflict between England and Scotland as the English invade and conquer the neighboring kingdom and to the men and women who fight for Scotland's freedom.

We aren't allowed to quote Amazon reviews here, but I do want to mention that _Freedom's Sword_ has eight 5-star and four 4-star Amazon reviews. So far there are no reviews below 4-stars on Amazon.

Here is a 4-star review of _Freedom's Sword_ from Smashwords:

Review by: Laura Power on Jun. 06, 2011 : 


> "Scots, wha hae"...The Scots in me was stirred while reading this enlightening book. I do not usually read military-based books but J.R.Tomlin provided stirring accounts that made me appreciate this genre. She brought Andrew De Moray to life, sparking an interest to learn more about his life and times. I appreciated the appendices at the end that helped place all the characters. Her descriptions were excellent, especially De Moray's solitary confinement experience, the day-to-day life of his people and the battles. The recorded history from this time period is sparse and I did not mind the literary license she employed to bring us the human side of Andrew and his relationships with Caitrina, his uncle and his followers. Telling the story from Andrew's eyes gave me a different perspective of the times and I look forward to reading another work from this author in the future.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed doing this interview about writing historical novels. It asked questions that aren't typical in an interview which was nice.

http://indiedayinthesun.blogspot.com/2011/06/author-interview-jr-tomlin-freedoms.html


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

This introductory novel to my series on the fight for Scottish freedom is still only 99 Cents!

I've very pleased to say that with 12 reviews on Amazon, it has 4.7 out of 5 stars.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A new review of Freedom's Sword on Keryl Raist's To Publish or Not to Publish. It's a lengthy and detailed review but here is a snippet of it:



> A little background: Scotland was once upon a time a completely free and independent entity from England. But back in the 1200's a squabble between potential claimants to the throne ended up with Edward I deciding he was in charge. This sparked the first Scottish War of Independence. Most Americans are vaguely familiar with this because we've seen Braveheart. Unlike Freedom's Sword, Braveheart played pretty fast and loose with the facts to make a romantic, compelling story. Tomlin thought the truth was compelling enough, and from what I can tell stuck pretty closely to it. Personally, I agree with her.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A snippet from a recent LibraryThing.com review of Freedom's Sword:



> I really enjoyed this book. I'm a fan of UK history, and this book was perfect for my love of history, military history, and a good story. The book focuses on Andrew de Moray, an associate of William Wallace, who has been overshadowed by the famous Wallace. Andrew's struggles are the main theme of the book. The story is fast paced, pretty clean and a quick read. I'd recommend it to fans of historical fiction.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a really, really great new 5-star Amazon review today for Freedom's Sword. I'm not allowed to quote it here, but just saying...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

There are about 15 reviews of this novel on Amazon as well as more on Smashwords, Goodreads and B&N, but instead of quoting a review, I'd like to share what inspired this novel:






"Oh, Flower of Scotland, when will we see your like again, that fought and died..."

But the spirit of Scotland lives on. Alba gu bràth.

JR


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The title of _Freedom's Sword_ is a reference to one of Robert Burns' great poems, _Scots Wha Hae_. It is often sung to a tune that is believed to have been played by the Scots at the Battle of Bannockburn. The poem refers to King Robert the Bruce's victory over England's King Edward at that battle but is really about the spirit of Scottish independence:

Scots, wha hae wi Wallace bled,
Scots wham Bruce has often led,
Welcome to your gory bed,
Or to Victorie!

Now's the day, and now's the hour;
See the front o battle lour,
See approach proud Edward's power
Chains and slaverie!

Wha will be a traitor knave?
Wha can fill a coward's grave?
Wha sae base as be a slave?
Let him turn and flee!

Wha for Scotland's King and Law
Freedom's sword will strongly draw
Freeman stand, or freeman fall.
Let him follow me!

By oppression's woes and pains!
By your sons in servile chains! 
We will drain our dearest veins, 
But they shall be free!

Lay the proud usurper low!
Tyrants fall in every foe!
Liberty's in every blow!
Let us do or die!

Alba gu bràth
JR


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to post a snippet from a Smashwords.com review of Freedom's Sword:



> The price of Scotland's freedom from the King of England is paid for with blood, sweat and tears of those willing to sacrifice everything for love of country.
> 
> ***
> This is a fast paced adventure story that tells the struggle of those willing to fight to free Scotland from the rule of the King of England in the 13th century. Andrew de Moray is forced to fight for his life and country after he and other key players in the Scottish royalty and military are killed or taken prisoner fighting the English army. Caitrina, who ends up marrying Moray, provides a tender and humanizing balance to the violence of war. This fast paced tale includes descriptions and depth of character that make the reader believe that they are witnessing history as it is happening.


Please check out the sample if you enjoy historical fiction.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A Sample of Freedom's Sword can be downloaded from Amazon.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

This week is the anniversary of the death of Sir William Wallace, one of the important characters in this novel. On 23 August 1305, Sir William Wallace was tortured to death, executed for High Treason by the English for defending his homeland from invasion. 

Occasionally my novel, Freedom's Sword, is compared to the movie 'Braveheart' since William Wallace and the Battle of Stirling Bridge are part of that novel. I realize this was a popular movie, but I must admit I cringe, since the ONLY accurate bit of the movie is (sort of) Sir William's execution--except that it was far more horrific than represented. 

What was the truth of that execution and the many similar executions carried out against Scots who defended their homeland in the following years? 

After his showcase trial in which he was not allowed to defend himself, Wallace was stripped naked. He was tied by his heels to the tail of a horse to be dragged the four miles to the Elms at Smithfield while being pelted with rotted food and shit by the watching populace. 

Still alive, he was then strangled by hanging, but carefully so that it did not kill him and cut down. He was then castrated. Afterwards, his belly was slit open and his intestines were drawn out and burned before his eyes. 

No one knows the exact point at which the brave freedom fighter died. In the end, he was beheaded and his body cut into four parts. His head was tarred and displayed atop London Bridge, later to be joined by the heads of other patriots executed for defending Scotland, including the Earl of Atholl. 

I have visited the place of William Wallace's execution which is marked by a plaque and left flowers there. While he was not by any means the only hero of that gallant fight for Scottish freedom and independence, he was one whose importance can not be over stated. Thomas Jefferson centuries later said that the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots... It was indeed fed by the blood of this Scottish patriot and martyr. 

Saor Alba.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Truly gruesome details!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a recent LibraryThing.com review:



> A thoroughly enjoyable, grab you by the seat of your pants, read. Freedom's Sword is about the life of a little known Scottish hero, Andrew de Moray. It's very well written with the perfect amount of excitement and romance. Since there is nothing known about Andrew's real wife or their relationship, the author does a very good job of adding the fictional romance into his non-fictional story. I only hope that Andrew experienced that love for real. It would be interesting to know if the letters in the book are in fact real letters or are they the author's literary liberties.


The letters are fictional. Very few letters from that period of Scottish life survived the warfare that swept through Scotland at the English invasion. But I am greatly complimented that I made the reviewer wonder.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

*11 September, 1297*​
Led by Sir Andrew de Moray and William Wallace, the Scots overwhelmingly defeated the English on the field of battle at Stirling Bridge.






Saor Alba.

JR


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't it funny how sometimes 3-star reviews are even more positive than 4 and 5-star reviews? Here is a 3-star review from LibraryThing.com of Freedom's Sword that couldn't possibly be mmore positive.



> Andrew de Moray is knighted by King John de Balliol of Scotland. The Scottish army is then routed by the English. Andrew is taken prisoner and kept locked in a dungeon for a year until he escapes. He is injured during his escape he makes it back to his home territory to find that English have taken most of Scotland including his lands. While he is still recovering from his injury he must raise an army and defeat the English.
> 
> It is quite an interesting book, Andrew lived around the same time as William Wallace, who he eventually joins up with. Andrew however primarily fought the English in the north of Scotland and Wallace primarily in the south. I guess they needed each other to escape from the rule of the British.
> 
> I would recommend this book to anyone who likes Scottish history especially those who like Braveheart, as this gives another aspect of that time period. I would also recommend it to anyone who likes a good 'David and Goliath' fight.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanted to use this song title as the title of Freedom's Sword but couldn't get permission from the copyright holder. Many consider this the unofficial national anthem of Scotland:






Saor Alba.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Please pop over and read the first chapter of Freedom's Sword on Amazon.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

From a recent review of _Freedom's Sword_ over on Smashwords:



> I really enjoyed the story. The characters are interesting. The setting is rich with such detail that I had no doubt Ms. Tomlin had not just done her research but had thoroughly enjoyed it. It's very obvious when an author has done research simply for the sake of showing it off to the reader versus when an author take the time to weave their knowledge delicately into the fabric of their tale. Ms. Tomlin definitely falls into the latter category with _Freedom's Sword_.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a snippet from a Smashwords review:



> It is quite an interesting book, Andrew lived around the same time as William Wallace, who he eventually joins up with. Andrew however primarily fought the English in the north of Scotland and Wallace primarily in the south. I guess they needed each other to escape from the rule of the British.
> 
> I would recommend this book to anyone who likes Scottish history especially those who like Braveheart, as this gives another aspect of that time period. I would also recommend it to anyone who likes a good 'David and Goliath' fight.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

_Freedom's Sword_ now has had 19 straight rave reviews.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Normally $3.99
*FREE TODAY*​
Before William Wallace... before Robert the Bruce... there was another Scottish hero...

1296,Scotland: newly knighted by the King of the Scots, Andrew de Moray fights to defend his country against the forces of the ruthless invader, King Edward Longshanks of England. After a bloody defeat in battle, he is dragged in chains to an English dungeon.

Soon the young knight escapes. He returns to find Scotland under the heel of a conqueror and his betrothed sheltering in the hills of the Black Isle. Seizing his own castle, he raises the banner of Scottish freedom. Now he must lead the north of Scotland to rebellion in hope of defeating the English army sent to crush them.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Just picked up my copy!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Just picked up my copy!


Thanks for picking it up, Suzanne. I hope you enjoy it!

It's consistently been my highest selling and highest reviewed novel.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

*Free Today and Tomorrow*​Freedom's Sword, a Historical Novel of Scotland now has 28 Amazon reviews and a 4.2 Star Rating!

This will almost certainly be the last time I do a Free promotion for _Freedom's Sword_.

So if you enjoy a historical novel or a war/adventure story, this is a great chance to pick up one with very good reviews. (I love it, but I'm biased  )

Thanks!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi J. R.

  I went to download it and to my delight, found I had bought it months ago.  Now I have to look for it in the files I made up on my Kindle.  I look forward to reading it.

I wanted to ask you about the order of the Trilogy. I'm sure this is the first, so I'm wondering which order I should read the other two in?  Thanks...they look great!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Hi J. R.
> 
> I went to download it and to my delight, found I had bought it months ago. Now I have to look for it in the files I made up on my Kindle. I look forward to reading it.
> 
> I wanted to ask you about the order of the Trilogy. I'm sure this is the first, so I'm wondering which order I should read the other two in? Thanks...they look great!


Thanks for buying it (even if you forgot lol)!

_Freedom's Sword_ isn't part of the trilogy. It's a stand-alone novel although many of the characters are in it and The Black Douglas Trilogy which occurs about five years after the end of _Freedom's Sword_.

I need to double check to be sure there isn't anything indicating it's part of that series. 

Edit: The order of the trilogy is: _A Kingdom's Cost_ and then _Countenance of War_ to be followed by _Not for Glor_y which will be released in January. I do think it's helpful to know the background of the war and the characters that are in _Freedom's Sword_, so I consider it a prequel, but it isn't absolutely necessary to understanding the other novels.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks J.R.  No, there isn't anything indicating it was a series.  I just added two and two and came up with my usual five.  LOL

I've always wanted to know more about this subject and these brave people.  Like many, I saw Braveheart.  I know that Hollywood stretches the truth in most historical epics, but I find them stirring to watch, anyway.  You usually learn enough to pique your interest in learning more.  Robert the Bruce kind of fascinated me.

I found the book!  I got a new kindle and like most, loaded it right up.  Today, I found around 50 books that had been archived.  Yikes! I think I put everything there before I knew how to use it properly.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Freedom's Sword now has 29 reviews and a 4.1 star Amazon rating!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

For Three Days Only
Freedom's Sword is available for only 99 Cents!​


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

*Freedom's Sword with 34 reviews and a 4.0 star rating is now free on Amazon!
*​​
Before William Wallace, before Robert the Bruce, there was another Scottish hero...

In 1296, newly knighted by the King of the Scots, Andrew de Moray fights to defend his country against the forces of the ruthless invader, King Edward Longshanks of England. After a bloody defeat in battle, he is dragged in chains to an English dungeon.

Soon the young knight escapes. He returns to find Scotland under the heel of a conqueror and his betrothed sheltering in the hills of the Black Isle. Seizing his own castle from the English, he raises the banner of Scottish freedom. Now he must lead the north of Scotland to rebellion in hope of defeating the English army sent to crush them.

_Freedom's Sword_ is a prequel to _A Kingdom's Cost_, Book 1 of The Black Douglas Trilogy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

*Freedom's Sword is Free on Amazon!
*​
​
Before William Wallace, before Robert the Bruce, there was another Scottish hero...

In 1296, newly knighted by the King of the Scots, Andrew de Moray fights to defend his country against the forces of the ruthless invader, King Edward Longshanks of England. After a bloody defeat in battle, he is dragged in chains to an English dungeon.

Soon the young knight escapes. He returns to find Scotland under the heel of a conqueror and his betrothed sheltering in the hills of the Black Isle. Seizing his own castle from the English, he raises the banner of Scottish freedom. Now he must lead the north of Scotland to rebellion in hope of defeating the English army sent to crush them.

_Freedom's Sword_ is a prequel to _A Kingdom's Cost_, Book 1 of The Black Douglas Trilogy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Free For Christmas!​
Have a Merry Christmas, everyone!​


----------

